

Windows 7 still searching for the ghost floppy - tracobell
http://www.memfill.com/fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu/windows-floppy-love/

======
brudgers
You can assign A: to a removable drive if you do not have floppy disks [such
as the DVD-RW]

<http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307844>

------
sixtofour
Yeah, well, the alphabet still starts with A, so ...

